

Are You a Good Programmer? - techiferous
http://techiferous.com/2011/08/are-you-a-good-programmer

======
wccrawford
Oh yeah, I'm The Conqueror. And I'm not saying that as a gloat, either. I
recognize my issues and deal with them. Keeping the code un-complex and
working on front end stuff is my bane.

I once killed an open source game because the other devs couldn't understand
how I'd implemented actions. They all quit. Even after I offered to remove my
changes and we could do it another way. -sigh- (I still think it was the best
way, though. lol)

I've met The Philosopher, too. If you meet a good one, make him be your
mentor. It'll stroke his ego and up your game considerably!

------
ses
Entertaining characterisation if nothing else, but also quite accurate at
describing some known stereotypes as well! I suppose I am mostly The Inventor,
with a bit of Problem Solver thrown in.

------
smoyer
Interesting ... I think I've got a mix of these "personalities". I was more of
a Philosopher when I was doing embedded programming since there's a huge and
real cost involved if you ship 100,000 units with the wrong code (this was
before you could reflash every little toy you bought).

Now I'm more of a conqueror ... there's often no cost to having a bug on a web
application, so get the code out the door and deal with the bugs that are
found later. You can still keep the code reasonably clean!

------
Hisoka
I'm a Problem Solver, but have some traits of an Inventor. I believe in being
pragmatic, but also realize if you make the process dry + boring, it's not a
good recipe for productivity, which is essential in solving problems. People
say you should use the language you know best in creating a startup, but if it
bores you to hell, you're better off using a new one

